# Preamp Valvular para capsula MM/MC



## venon (Ago 21, 2010)

Hola muchachos quiero hacer un pre valvular para capsula MM/MC no en cuentro nada 

Siampre encuentro para capsula con iman movil no para bobina movil.

Si alguno tiene algun plano o algo por favor me lo pasa

Saludos Marcelo.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 21, 2010)

No te recomiendo válvulas para ese nivel de señal.
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> No te recomiendo válvulas para ese nivel de señal.
> Sds.



Yo tampoco, pero si insistes:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/manual-armado-equipos-valvulares-rca-anos-50-s-33999/


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 21, 2010)

Hola. Porque la recomendación?.
Tambien te paso un esquema mas nuevo, publicado en una revista. Es para Microfono pero podria probarse con una capsula, puede sorprender.


saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2010)

Acá hay uno:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/diya...oise-thoroughly-modern-tube-phono-preamp.html
Si no lo podés ver, vas a tener que registrarte en diyaudio.com


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 21, 2010)

Hola Juan José, te pongo una justificación para la recomendación:

http://sound.whsites.net/valves/preamps.html

Ultimo parrafo de la introducción.
Sds.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 22, 2010)

Recuerda que un pre para capsula debe cumplir la norma RIAA equalization  para reproducir los discos


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIAA_equalization


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 22, 2010)

Asi es, como dice Capitanp, el pre de Juan José, debe de llevar un circuito de ecualización para respetar la RIAA (norma que en criollo, determinaba que se grabaran en vinilo con los agudos exaltados y los graves atenuados, luego, la ecualización, restauraba el sonido original), ya que para microfonos no lo tiene, ya que no lo necesita.
No se como funcionará en el tiempo, pero todos esos caps alrededor de una fuente de calor, mmmmm............... 
Sds.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 22, 2010)

Muy bueno, el articulo de ESP. Exelente la pagina tambien. 
Bueno, respecto del circuito que subi en la descripcion puse que puede sorprenderte el sonido que sale de él al exitarlo con una capsula en lugar de microfono. Justamente sus componentes deben de ser de muy buena calidad y NO tiene la famosa ecualizacion RIAA.
Tambien hay varios diseños con ecualizacion incluida y tambien hay expansores (que mejoraban aun mas los efectos de atenuacion de graves de las grabaciones de vinilos y quedabamos perplejos por los sonidos que salian conectandolo o no, pero bueno, mi intencion era ahondar un poco mas en conocimientos en el tema ya que muy poca gente todavia se interesa en valvulas y como que hay un miedito a ellas en los mas nuevos. 

Aca les subo otro articulo y mas tarde subire algunos mas de un preamplificador valvular moderno  completo, con entradas varias, correctores de tono, PCBs incluidos y una muy buena explicacion de funcionamiento y TIPs de armado para evitar esos prob. de temperatura y aveces mala eleccion de componentes que hacen que un proyecto valvular no se luzca.

Convengamos tambien que aveces nuestros proyectos transistorizados o con IC tienen mucho ruido, loop de masa, frituras indeseadas y ....... pero es como que se le da menos caso a esos problemas ya que son mas comunes. Pero que los prob. de temp y mala calidad de componentes afectan tanto a valvulares como a los nuevos chip creo que estamos todos de acuerdo. Tambien siempre se le exige mas a los valvulares en cuanto a sonido y calidad por su naturaleza HI-END y HI-FI.

Bueno, un saludo para todod y aseguir disfrutado de este maravilloso mundo electronico.

Juan Jose


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 22, 2010)

Aqui tengo varios  los baje cuando me dio por construi cosas con valvulas, todos estan probados y certificados como funcionales. Saludos!


----------



## silvia espinel (Abr 30, 2015)

hola ya que vi el tema les comento que desde hace tiempo estoy buscando un buen pre amplificador para mi tocadiscos y no  he tenido buena suerte , los esquemas que encuentro por lo general son falsos , me gustaría que me recomendaran alguno que ojala se hubiera probado con anterioridad para no perder mas mi dinero probando y espero buenos consejos


----------



## crimson (Abr 30, 2015)

¿El de Gustavo no te sirve?
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/950710/ _
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2015)

Mira estos temas, dos son previos para micrófono, pero agregando un red de compensación RIAA se convierte en previo de cápsula MM

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplicador-valvular-calidad-29264/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-valvular-microfono-60500/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pre-amplificador-valvulas-hi-fi-37924/


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2015)

Uno que me había olvidado 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/previo-valvular-capsulas-phono-iman-movil-56657/


----------



## cantoni11 (Ago 28, 2019)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aqui tengo varios  los baje cuando me dio por construi cosas con valvulas, todos estan probados y certificados como funcionales. Saludos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola Ratmayor , te comento hace poco compré una bandeja con cápsula magnética  y quiero armar algunos de los pre que aquí propusiste alguan vez . La pregunta cuál de ellos es el mejor ? . Cuál es el mas viable .Te mando saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola Ratmayor , te comento hace poco compré una bandeja con cápsula magnética  y quiero armar algunos de los pre que aquí propusiste alguan vez . La pregunta cuál de ellos es el mejor ? . Cuál es el mas viable .Te mando saludos


En el Foro tengo publicado un par de previos valvulares con toda la información necesaria para su armado.


----------



## cantoni11 (Ago 29, 2019)

Gracias Fogonazo , es para cargar un pre valvular ,mas´precisamente el ADAGIO de DR Jagodic . Tendría que ser un pre riaa que presente baja impedancia o alta impedancia .No tengo claro ese tema . Habá elegido el prmiero de los aquí propuesto por Ratmayor porque creo tiene la ventaja de baja impedancia a la salida .Por cierto es un circuito riaa es muy parecido al de Marantz m7 .saludos

Pd: la otra opción seria armara algo con opa2134 que tengo guardados ,más económico porque no tendría que comprar lampara que sale un órgano hoy para nosotros los argentos .-


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2019)

Si la cápsula es *MC* (Moving Coil) corresponde baja impedancia, unos *600Ω*
Si la cápsula es *MM* (Moving Magnet) corresponde alta impedancia unos *47KΩ*


----------



## cantoni11 (Ago 29, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si la cápsula es *MC* (Moving Coil) corresponde baja impedancia, unos *600Ω*
> Si la cápsula es *MM* (Moving Magnet) corresponde alta impedancia unos *47KΩ*


Me refería adaptación de  impedancia de salida del pre riaa con la entrda del pre ADAGIO. Adjunto la imagen del pre en cuestión:

En algún lado Rorschach hace mención de este mismo esquema sobre la salida del mismo . Por eso la tercer válvula

Link   de la cita : Preamplificadores valvulares


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Me refería adaptación de  impedancia de *salida del pre riaa con la entrda del pre ADAGIO*. Adjunto la imagen del pre en cuestión:
> 
> En algún lado Rorschach hace mención de este mismo esquema sobre la salida del mismo . Por eso la tercer válvula
> 
> Link   de la cita : Preamplificadores valvulares


No comprendo de que cosa estás hablando (Escribiendo)
La etapa RIIA *NO *es un previo, es una etapa de ganancia ajustada para lograr una curva de respuesta a frecuencia específica.


----------



## cantoni11 (Ago 29, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No comprendo de que cosa estás hablando (Escribiendo)
> La etapa RIIA *NO *es un previo, es una etapa de ganancia ajustada para lograr una curva de respuesta a frecuencia específica.


"es una etapa de ganancia ajustada para lograr una curva de respuesta a frecuencia específica. "   Ésto lo entiendo pero  mi duda es respecto al esquema valvular que detallo arriba. Si la impedancia de salida es apta para atacar el pre ADAGIO .-.Para ejemplo agrego otros esquemas del manual de RCA:    Si te fijás en la salida de éstos dos esquema la impedancia son distintas ,uno es de 22K y el otro dice 50K .Entonces esa es mi duda. Cuál es el esquema que mejor se  adapta mejor a la entrada del ADAGIO? . saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2019)

Ahora está mas claro 
Con el segundo, de *50KΩ* de impedancia *NO *existe inconveniente, la inmensa mayoría de los previos soportan ese valor.
Con el primero de *220KΩ* de impedancia la cosa puede ser algo mas complicada, hay que analizar el circuito del "Adagio"
¿ Donde está ?

*Edit:*

Ahí lo encontré




No habrá inconveniente si cambias el potenciómetro de entrada por otro de *220KΩ*


----------



## cantoni11 (Ago 29, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ahora está mas claro
> Con el segundo, de *50KΩ* de impedancia *NO *existe inconveniente, la inmensa mayoría de los previos soportan ese valor.
> Con el primero de *220KΩ* de impedancia la cosa puede ser algo mas complicada, hay que analizar el circuito del "Adagio"
> ¿ Donde está ?



De todas formas te pregunto sobre el primer esquema , los dos últimos te los agregué como ejemplo para que sepas a que me refería  .
Que impedancia de entrada tengo en el ADAGIO,100K ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> De todas formas te pregunto sobre el primer esquema , los dos últimos te los agregué como ejemplo para que sepas a que me refería  .
> Que impedancia de entrada tengo en el ADAGIO,100K ?


Ya te conteste en el comentario anterior 
La grilla de la válvula prácticamente no presenta carga, solo queda la resistencia de *1MΩ* de polarización, en realidad algo menos por la realimentación negativa y principalmente el potenciómetro.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 30, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola Ratmayor , te comento hace poco compré una bandeja con cápsula magnética  y quiero armar algunos de los pre que aquí propusiste alguan vez . La pregunta cuál de ellos es el mejor ? . Cuál es el mas viable .Te mando saludos


Personalmente no sé si será el mejor, pero copie arbitrariamente el del Sansui AU-111 (creo que era así) híbrido, usa un transistor y una válvula, eso para seguir con la línea híbrida de un amplificador híbrido que diseñé / armé...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 30, 2019)

Hola a todos , no puedo dejar de poner aca mi cuchara.
La tercer valvula "V3" es un triodo en configuración seguidor de catodo ( o anodo comun ) esa generalmente  enpleyada como ayslador (o "buffer" en gringues).
La ganancia de tensión dese paso e casi nula , pero hay si ganancia de curriente , asi la inpedancia de salida es baja y portanto poco suceptible a cargas esternas.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 1, 2019)

Buenos días, si hablamos de poner cucharas, bueno ahí va la mía  :

Hablar de alta Z en válvulas es algo que es propio de ellas, lo relativo a la impedancia de entrada de una válvula, es propiamente la existente entre la grilla (g1), y el cátodo (k), la cual esta formada por 3 componentes, 1era: una componente de tipo reactiva que se inicia a partir de la self-inducción de la conexión del cátodo (k), y que es común a los circuitos de entrada, y salida, 2da: otra componente reactiva formada por la capacidad entre la grilla (g1), y el cátodo (k), y 3ra: una componente resistiva que se desarrolla a partir del tiempo de tránsito de los electrones entre el cátodo (k), y la grilla (g1),  las componentes 1, y 3 son dependientes de la frecuencia de la señal de entrada, y por último, cuando la grilla (g1) está polarizada negativamente, la impedancia de entrada es muy alta para las audiofrecuencias.-
Con respecto al pre Adagio, la entrada es de alta impedancia, pues el resistor de carga de grilla (g1) es de 1M, que aterriza por medio del resistor de 15K, la grilla (g1) está polarizada negativamente por el cátodo (k) (autopolarización / polarización catódica / self bias / auto bias ), por medio del resistor de cátodo, que en este caso están formado por la serie que aterriza R 1k, o 1k1 ( no se lee bien), y R 15K.-
Por la alta impedancia de entrada, y como dice Fogonazo, no creo que haya inconvenientes en aplicarle a este pre, a su entrada, otro para cápsula magnética cuya salida sea de alta o baja, recordemos que en válvulas baja Z es +- entre 50 y 100 K.-
Si el pre de magnética está alejado del equipo, más allá de los 0,60 metros, se recomienda para que no haya zumbidos, ruidos, acoples, etc., uno cuya salida sea por cátodo (seguidor catódico / cathode follower ), ( baja Z. +- 50k), o sea salida buffer, tal cual dijo Daniel Lopes .-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 1, 2019)

Rorschach dijo:


> Buenos días, si hablamos de poner cucharas, bueno ahí va la mía  :
> 
> Hablar de alta Z en válvulas es algo que es propio de ellas, lo relativo a la impedancia de entrada de una válvula, es propiamente la existente entre la grilla (g1), y el cátodo (k), la cual esta formada por 3 componentes, 1era: una componente de tipo reactiva que se inicia a partir de la self-inducción de la conexión del cátodo (k), y que es común a los circuitos de entrada, y salida, 2da: otra componente reactiva formada por la capacidad entre la grilla (g1), y el cátodo (k), y 3ra: una componente resistiva que se desarrolla a partir del tiempo de tránsito de los electrones entre el cátodo (k), y la grilla (g1),  las componentes 1, y 3 son dependientes de la frecuencia de la señal de entrada, y por último, cuando la grilla (g1) está polarizada negativamente, la impedancia de entrada es muy alta para las audiofrecuencias.-
> Con respecto al pre Adagio, la entrada es de alta impedancia, pues el resistor de carga de grilla (g1) es de 1M, que aterriza por medio del resistor de 15K, la grilla (g1) está polarizada negativamente por el cátodo (k) (autopolarización / polarización catódica / self bias / auto bias ), por medio del resistor de cátodo, que en este caso están formado por la serie que aterriza R 1k, o 1k1 ( no se lee bien), y R 15K.-
> ...


 Preamp Phono RIAA Marantz M7
O sea este ? :


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 28, 2019)

Rorschach dijo:


> Buenos días, si hablamos de poner cucharas, bueno ahí va la mía  :
> 
> Hablar de alta Z en válvulas es algo que es propio de ellas, lo relativo a la impedancia de entrada de una válvula, es propiamente la existente entre la grilla (g1), y el cátodo (k), la cual esta formada por 3 componentes, 1era: una componente de tipo reactiva que se inicia a partir de la self-inducción de la conexión del cátodo (k), y que es común a los circuitos de entrada, y salida, 2da: otra componente reactiva formada por la capacidad entre la grilla (g1), y el cátodo (k), y 3ra: una componente resistiva que se desarrolla a partir del tiempo de tránsito de los electrones entre el cátodo (k), y la grilla (g1),  las componentes 1, y 3 son dependientes de la frecuencia de la señal de entrada, y por último, cuando la grilla (g1) está polarizada negativamente, la impedancia de entrada es muy alta para las audiofrecuencias.-
> Con respecto al pre Adagio, la entrada es de alta impedancia, pues el resistor de carga de grilla (g1) es de 1M, que aterriza por medio del resistor de 15K, la grilla (g1) está polarizada negativamente por el cátodo (k) (autopolarización / polarización catódica / self bias / auto bias ), por medio del resistor de cátodo, que en este caso están formado por la serie que aterriza R 1k, o 1k1 ( no se lee bien), y R 15K.-
> ...


Hola Rorschach . Quiero subir la ganancia del adagio . En un texto que rescaté en su momento de la página del autor : Dr Jagodic decía traductor mediante :

"*Etapa de entrada lineal tiene una ganancia de tensión alrededor de 6-6,5 lo que resultó ser un muy buen compromiso para una variedad de fuentes de señal modernos. El refuerzo es al gusto se puede ajustar cambiando los valores de las resistencias de 15k en el cátodo de la primera triodo (no cambie el valor de otras resistencias !!!). El nivel del control de tono tiene una ganancia 1 cuando tanto derecho de control en el medio, es decir, el "cero", por lo que todo lo que entra en este nivel también cambió por completo y salgamos."*

Mi pregunta es hasta que valor puedo llevar R 15K sin comprometer la etapa sgte? .saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (Ene 19, 2022)

Hola a la comunidad , saludos para todos !!! Después de un tiempo largo vuelvo con una duda para los colegas de foro. Sigo tocando el Adagio  y se me ocurrió subir el valor del capacitor de entrada que vá luego del potenciometro de 22n a 47 nf , el resultado : fué que noté un sonido mas abierto con mas escena . Ahora ,mi pregunta es hasta que valor se puede "tocar " ese capacitor ?  o  es conveniente dejarlo en 22nF como planteó el diseñador . Gracias a la comunidad . adjunto circuito por la dudas :


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 19, 2022)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Lo subí de 22n a 47 nf , el resultado : fué que noté un sonido *mas abierto con mas escena* .


----------



## cantoni11 (Ene 19, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 276977


Ja ja , bueno capaz subjetividad de por medio . Qué estoy haciendo al subir el valor ? es un filtro pasa banda  pero no lo entiendo bien -


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2022)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Ja ja , bueno capaz subjetividad de por medio . Qué estoy haciendo al subir el valor ? es un filtro pasa banda  pero no lo entiendo bien -


Como Dijo _Confucio_ (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): *"Todos los sentidos del homo-sapiens-sapiens son ´Relativos´  "*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2022)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Ahora ,mi pregunta es hasta que valor se puede "tocar " ese capacitor ?



Puedes seguir jugando tranquilo  , lo llevas hasta dónde te guste el sonido


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 20, 2022)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Ja ja , bueno capaz subjetividad de por medio . Qué estoy haciendo al subir el valor ? es un filtro pasa banda  pero no lo entiendo bien -


Ese capacitor situado donde está cumple 3 funciones, dado que la configuración de polarización de la válvula en ese circuito es combinada, es decir hay polarización catódica (auto bias), y por escape de grilla (grid leak bias) resistor de 1M, donde el capacitor hace de stopper de electrones, déposito de electrones, y filtro pasa altos.-

Ejemplo :

​El capacitor stopper de escape de grilla (g) en realidad realiza tres funciones: 1) asegura que la corriente de grilla fluya a través del resistor de escape de grilla de 5M, 2) actúa como un depósito de la corriente de grilla para estabilizar el voltaje de polarización, y 3) como filtro pasa altos para eliminar las frecuencias bajas innecesarias.


​Nótese cómo el 1er amplificador de tensión, y la etapa driver usan * polarización por escape de grilla*.-

Sus cátodos están conectados directamente a tierra sin resistor. El voltaje de polarización de una válvula es la diferencia de voltaje entre la grilla y el cátodo. La polarización por de escape de grilla obtiene su tensión de polarización por medio de la corriente de grilla. La corriente de grilla en este caso es causada por electrones de carga espacial dentro de la válvula, y que golpean dicha grilla, esta captura electrones, y genera la corriente de grilla.-
Los electrones como poseen carga negativa le dan a la grilla un voltaje negativo. Se requiere en la entrada un capacitor de "detención" para evitar que los electrones capturados por la grilla se filtren a través del resistor stopper de 39 K, y el resistor de entrada de 1M. La corriente de grilla se ve obligada a fluir a través de un resistor de escape de grilla de alto valor 5M, que provoca una caída de tensión en la grilla, como el tránsito de los electrones es lento a través de este resistor a tierra, y el capacitor que también tapona el escape de electrones hacia la entrada, hace que la grilla se mantenga negativa, con una tensión negativa, conocida como *tensión de polarización negativa por escape de grilla (Grid Leak Bias).-*

Circuito obtenido de la página de Rob Robinette.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 


​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 20, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Ese capacitor situado donde está cumple 3 funciones, dado que la configuración de polarización de la válvula en ese circuito es combinada, es decir hay polarización catódica (auto bias), y por escape de grilla (grid leak bias) resistor de 1M, donde el capacitor hace de stopper de electrones, déposito de electrones, y filtro pasa altos.-
> 
> Ejemplo :
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , creo sener util decir aca que ese capacitor de acople de audio para la grilla de las valvulas tiene obrigatoriamente que sener hecho con dielectricos de buena calidad ( Poliester mectalizado , Mylar o Poliprolileno ) o NO funciona bien la auctopolarización  debido a las elevadas pierdas (fugas de curriente ) que hay en otros tipos de capacitores ( ceramico disco por ejenplo).
!Saludos desde Brasil !


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 20, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , creo sener util decir aca que ese capacitor de acople de audio para la grilla de las valvulas tiene obrigatoriamente que sener hecho con dielectricos de buena calidad ( Poliester mectalizado , Mylar o Poliprolileno ) o NO funciona bien la auctopolarización  debido a las elevadas pierdas (fugas de curriente ) que hay en otros tipos de capacitores ( ceramico disco por ejenplo).
> !Saludos desde Brasil !


Ganiel  :

Orange Drop 716P y 715P
​Solen Fast MKP-FC
​


----------

